# moultre d40???



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

1st couple times i used it worked well. after that if i put it anywhere ex. a clear area i would get 1000 pics of tree branches or corn. any help???


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Norm70 said:


> 1st couple times i used it worked well. after that if i put it anywhere ex. a clear area i would get 1000 pics of tree branches or corn. any help???


Wind? Sun? Targets not staying in "cone" long enough to be captured on film?

I have D40's and I40's. This I think goes for most all trail cams though.

Wind blown branches/grass can trip them. And sun. Sun creates shadows, wind blows vegetation, shadows move, trip camera. This fall I had a devil of a time with one location, falling oak leaves were loading up my SD cards.

I always try to get mine facing north or south, try to stay away from facing directly into rising/setting sun. I try to stay away from, or at least not aim into sun drenched areas.
I set my cameras up at angles to target areas. Never perpendicular. If the animal is angling into the cone, they will spend more time in it, thus increasing odds of getting caught on film that if it were just walking in front of the camera at a perpendicular angle.
Bait. Scent. Both can be used to get an animal to pause and "pose" in front of the camera.
Obstacles. A fallen tree, branches, fences, etc. Anything to slow the animal down.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Norm, have the same problems here. Usually just from branches or even corn too, and like said above, shadows.

All you can do is clear the area you'll be aiming towards, and that's about it!! Wish there was more help. Some areas seem to be worse than others for myself

P.S. I found the Moultrie D40 on ebay for a "Best Offer" deal, got 4 of them for $70/each, and that was including shipping!!!! best deal I've seen on ebay thus far. New In Box

The guy still had 6 left as of last night!!!

FYI to everyone else out there........


----------

